

Show HN: eRegulations, open-source government software - Edmond
http://www.consumerfinance.gov/eregulations/

======
matthewmcg
This is fantastic and I would love to see the Government Printing Office adopt
this platform for the entire Code of Federal Regulations. This is much more
user-friendly than the current eCFR platform.

Even better, the source for the site and the parsers are on GitHub:
[http://cfpb.github.io/eRegulations/](http://cfpb.github.io/eRegulations/)

